# 2013 Chicago Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The capital of the Midwest, Chicago's annual auto show is touted to be the best attended and debuts are usually catered to the mass market audience. Known for reveals of trucks and practical people moovers, rumored debuts for this year's show include a new Jeep model, the 2014 Toyota Tundra and even a Chevy Cruze diesel. In addition, Scion will show off a new FR-S race car and Acura is likely to debut the production 2014 MDX. Don't forget the new Kia Cross GT Concept (Seen Above)

More: *2013 Chicago Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## anjumnadeem (Feb 28, 2013)

The investment of the Area, Chicago's yearly automatic display is recognized to be the best joined and debuts are usually crafted to the shop bought viewers. Known for shows of pickups and realistic people moovers, said debuts for this seasons display consist of a new Vehicle design, the 2014 Chevrolet Tundra and even a Chevrolet Cruze diesel fuel. Moreover, Lexus will display off a new FR-S competition car and Acura is likely to first appearance the development 2014 MDX. Don't ignore the new Kia Mix GT Idea (Seen Above):idhitit::idhitit::wtf:


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the ad. Nice graphic work!


----------



## MadilynRider (Jul 23, 2013)

Comprar Seguidores en Twitter Comprar Seguidores en Twitter. Comprar Twitter Followers. Aumentar Twitter Seguidores. Comprar Seguidores en Twitter Baratos. Desde 1000 - 1 Millón Seguidores


----------



## GiseleLentine (Jul 25, 2013)

The show looks to be awesome..the Nissan 350z looks just great..thanks for sharing the amazing page with all of us.


----------

